# Margaret Beavan School



## Wrench (Aug 2, 2020)

I've wanted to do this place for years but last time I knew it was open the hole was too small for a fat lad so I had to wait a little longer.
Finally got the heads up from Mr Blacksnake that it was fat lad accessible once more so along with Porky pig we went for an early morning mooch​
*HISTORY (Stolen from the interweb)​*
This was originally called Eddesbury, built about 1885 - one of the last grand mansions constructed in West Derby. Occupying the site of an earlier house, it was the home of prominent cotton broker Danson Cunningham. Mr Cunningham, who had a disabled son, was among the wealthy people who pioneered outings for children with disabilities. They would take the children and carers on outings to Wirral and elsewhere in their expensive cars. The Cunninghams knew Councillor Margaret Beavan, later Liverpool's first woman Lord Mayor. It is believed this is how Liverpool City Council acquired this building. The school was named after Miss Bevan, serving children in need of specialist education for decades. It is still owned and maintained by the city council and is used for filming, including scenes from Young Dracula. The building, with its fine terracotta decorations, is Grade II- listed.​
*EXPLORE​*
*An early start was in order as Mr pig had piglets to look after so had to be back in the pen before the trough needed filling again.
Getting onto site was easy enough apart from the odd rotator cuff tear
Getting into the building itself was interesting though, we'll leave that there.
Once inside the condition is not bad in places but fooked in others and sadly we could find no access to the gym. Nice relaxed mooch though with no problems.*

*PICS*













































































*The place was a tad lacking for me so 5/10 but a good laugh with some good mates, thanks for looking*​


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Aug 2, 2020)

Excellent shots sir! Love the staircase. Leave it to you to find the half naked women mags


----------



## HughieD (Aug 3, 2020)

Good work mate. Some nice fireplace action there...


----------



## Wrench (Aug 3, 2020)

FunkyMuffin said:


> Excellent shots sir! Love the staircase. Leave it to you to find the half naked women mags &#55357;&#56834;



Thanks miss muffin, hey its a dirty job but someone has to do it &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Wrench (Aug 3, 2020)

HughieD said:


> Good work mate. Some nice fireplace action there...



Ta mate glad to finally do it and yeah the fireplaces are nice, must have been a nice place once over


----------



## Potter (Aug 3, 2020)

I remember from somebody's previous report there being stuff lift over from the filming of the Young Dracula series.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 3, 2020)

Potter said:


> I remember from somebody's previous report there being stuff lift over from the filming of the Young Dracula series.



Wasn't a lot of anything left really


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh I do like that, well done!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 5, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Oh I do like that, well done!



Cheers Glynn


----------



## jhluxton (Aug 9, 2020)

Fascinating - I actually worked at Margaret Beavan as a supply teacher there during the spring term of 1987. I also went a back a few times for meetings just before the school closed. I see that you appear to have made it up into what looks like the attic. When I was there that was out of bounds to the children and even staff were reluctant to go up there and I never did!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 10, 2020)

jhluxton said:


> Fascinating - I actually worked at Margaret Beavan as a supply teacher there during the spring term of 1987. I also went a back a few times for meetings just before the school closed. I see that you appear to have made it up into what looks like the attic. When I was there that was out of bounds to the children and even staff were reluctant to go up there and I never did!



Ayup,
The attic was my fave place in here, the light was excellent. If I'm honest we weren't really allowed up there either lol.
Do you have any idea what the room 3rd from last in my pics was used for? the one with all the pics on the far wall?


----------



## PORKY PIG (Aug 11, 2020)

super report was good to get back out with some of the old crew


----------



## jhluxton (Aug 19, 2020)

Tbolt said:


> Ayup,
> The attic was my fave place in here, the light was excellent. If I'm honest we weren't really allowed up there either lol.
> Do you have any idea what the room 3rd from last in my pics was used for? the one with all the pics on the far wall?



No Sorry - that looks like an attic room. The school remained open for some time after I left but was always under threat of closure. When it did close some of the remaining permanent staff and children transferred to the school where I worked for much of my career about 2 miles away. It may be that children were allowed up there again as a new head teacher took over sometime in the 1990s.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 23, 2020)

PORKY PIG said:


> super report was good to get back out with some of the old crew



Cheers Mr pig


----------

